# First batch of Tarpon flies for the year.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't have anything better to do this morning so---

These are tied on 4/0 Gamakatsu Tarpon hooks. Don't remember the style #. 
I'll make up some add-on weedguards for them. 

I wanted to make several of my favorite bright day color combo Yellow tail, red collar but couldn't find any yellow feathers in my stash. The red/white is a killer some days.

I'll tie a half dozen Cockroaches and I'll be good to go. I still have a half dozen 9-10" Bulkhead Mullet from last year

The flies pictured below cast easily on an 8wt. I normally fish with a 9 or 10wt. My 12wt is seldom used unless I start seeing 150# plus fish in clear water where I can sight fish. I absolutely NEVER blind cast with the 12wt any more. I am too dang old for that kind of torture. Give me 20 to 50 pounders and I am perfectly happy. These are 10-15 minute fish. After a Tarpon quits jumping it becomes work, not fun. I break them off if I am in my skiff. In the yak, breaking 20# tippet becomes problematic.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey Captain...good looking bugs. If I were a tarpon, I'd eat one. What are those...about 4 inches?

Do you guide for tarpon or just fish for them on your own? Are you in the Pensacola area? I see Crystal River referenced so I'm just curious. If you're over our way I'd be interested in a trip or two.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Tying flies is a great way to spend a cold winter. Those look great, and up this way, I bet that red/white one would work for our bull reds.


----------

